# Remote Coders PAY



## MBJJSawyer (Aug 28, 2016)

Is it hourly? Salary? New coder here and was curious what remote coders are making from home!


----------



## melissa.reed22 (Sep 2, 2016)

I get paid per claim with The Coding Network. I code ortho E/M. $2.60-$3.60 per encounter.


----------



## mazure (Sep 29, 2016)

*How Long*

How long does an "encounter" take?  How many encounters do you do in an hour?


----------

